# Turkey Choke-what you using?



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Bought a new A5 24" that is going to be my new turkey killer. I'm switching over from lead to TSS. My question is what choke are you using? Anybody using a combo like this that patterns well? Never shot TSS before and dont know what to expect on the pattern variance. Just trying to narrow things down without having to try several different chokes and burn up a bunch of $10 shells


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Call Sumtoy…they’ll get you hooked up. I shoot a Sumtoy with my turkey gun.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Indian creek .665
Done deal. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

John B. said:


> Indian creek .665
> Done deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Thanks, will look into them!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Indian Creek


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Turkey Choke Tubes


Full offering of Turkey Choke Tubes from Indian Creek Shooting Systems




indiancreekss.com





Here ya go


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I would check with Rob Roberts as well. When I was still using a 12 gauge he essentially built me a gun. He’s very familiar with turkey chokes and turkey guns. Because of TSS I built a custom 20 gauge and Sumtoy had the best results. In most instances you’ll shoot a little more of an open choke with tss than you do lead. If I was serious about turkey hunting I’d use folks serious about killing turkeys.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> I would check with Rob Roberts as well. When I was still using a 12 gauge he essentially built me a gun. He’s very familiar with turkey chokes and turkey guns. Because of TSS I built a custom 20 gauge and Sumtoy had the best results. In most instances you’ll shoot a little more of an open choke with tss than you do lead. If I was serious about turkey hunting I’d use folks serious about killing turkeys.


You cannot go wrong with Rob Roberts. He builds some special shotgun stuff for sure. I duck hunt with a guy that shoots a RR gun. It is badass.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> I would check with Rob Roberts as well. When I was still using a 12 gauge he essentially built me a gun. He’s very familiar with turkey chokes and turkey guns. Because of TSS I built a custom 20 gauge and Sumtoy had the best results. In most instances you’ll shoot a little more of an open choke with tss than you do lead. If I was serious about turkey hunting I’d use folks serious about killing turkeys.


You cannot go wrong with Rob Roberts. He builds some special shotgun stuff for sure. I duck hunt with a guy that shoots a RR gun. It is badass.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

huntnflorida said:


> I would check with Rob Roberts as well. When I was still using a 12 gauge he essentially built me a gun. He’s very familiar with turkey chokes and turkey guns. Because of TSS I built a custom 20 gauge and Sumtoy had the best results. In most instances you’ll shoot a little more of an open choke with tss than you do lead. If I was serious about turkey hunting I’d use folks serious about killing turkeys.


I shoot a Rob Roberts in my 20g benelli. Good option for sure.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I’m sending my montefeltro to him to have the forcing cone lengthened and computer analyzed for the best patterns for waterfowl, which of course will cost me some chokes too.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info everybody. I called IndianCreek and ordered what he recommended. Will post up results when i test it out. If im not pleased with it i will give Roberts a call.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I guess I probably should have mentioned going to the old gobbler forum. From there you go to turkey guns and patterns, then to your make (browning), and then browse what everybody is using and included is pictures of the patterns. Lots of work and effort done for you. Also I should have mentioned several choke companies give a 30 day money back guarantee. I know Jebs does. Damn chokes are fortune and if they don’t work it’s garbage…good luck


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Indian creek and close the thread!!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Better see if you can even find any tss. Turkey shells are tough to come by. Not .ugh around last season 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Indian creek .665. 
I still have an old star dot. Not for tss. But I've shot 3 birds with that choke and custom loaded tss. 50, 52. And 45 steps. I attempted a 90 yard with my Indian creek and tss on the last day of the season. That was a $10 waste. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

lettheairout said:


> Better see if you can even find any tss. Turkey shells are tough to come by. Not .ugh around last season
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Yep i loaded up end of last season on tss and lead


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

huntnflorida said:


> I guess I probably should have mentioned going to the old gobbler forum. From there you go to turkey guns and patterns, then to your make (browning), and then browse what everybody is using and included is pictures of the patterns. Lots of work and effort done for you. Also I should have mentioned several choke companies give a 30 day money back guarantee. I know Jebs does. Damn chokes are fortune and if they don’t work it’s garbage…good luck


I checked out that forum. Lot of patterning pics and info on there!


----------

